# Bad ass Piraya and Tern's



## Kebabman (Nov 18, 2004)

These are my Piraya and my Tern's in a 140g tank and there growing an eatting like mad
















Hope you like
Tom

View attachment 50796

View attachment 50797

View attachment 50798

View attachment 50799


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Beautiful


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

wow...thatz some monsters you got there...how many you got in that tank?


----------



## Kebabman (Nov 18, 2004)

I have got 2 x 7" Terns and 3 x 4-6" Piraya in there but growing very fast


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Nice. Your measurements seem to be on the conservative size. They seem just a tad larger.


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

VERY NICE M8 LOOKS COOL FULL TANK SHOT PLZ


----------



## Kebabman (Nov 18, 2004)

Not a very good full tank shot but the best i have at the min LOL

Think they look massive because there really tall and fat!!









View attachment 50804


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

Kebabman said:


> I have got 2 x 7" Terns and 3 x 4-6" Piraya in there but growing very fast
> [snapback]908805[/snapback]​


They certainly looked a lot bigger...


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

x-J-x said:


> Kebabman said:
> 
> 
> > I have got 2 x 7" Terns and 3 x 4-6" Piraya in there but growing very fast
> ...


ya, I with you. When I first saw the photos they looked like massive monsters


----------



## Kebabman (Nov 18, 2004)

Thanx guy's really glad you like my fish as they get even more monsterous i'll be puttin up more pics









Now you've said that i might have to pluck up the currage and messure them as i'm just givin a rough estimate

One more pic for ya then!!

View attachment 50805


----------



## stingray (Apr 2, 2004)

Beautiful fat pygo's you have in your tank man !!









Nice chrome stand

Just one question , do you have some soft material between tank and stand ? , if noth it's dangereus for cracking the glass

Thanks for sharing this very nice pics


----------



## Kebabman (Nov 18, 2004)

Yer i have some really compressed rubber under the tank!
Glad you liked the stand i made it myself.


----------



## sasquach (Dec 6, 2004)

wow there pretty big what are terns are they the greyer ones


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Beautiful fish







and awesome work on the stand


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

nice p's and setup


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

I LOVE IT!!!!!


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

Try and measure them. They do look a lot bigger than the size you stated. Very nice looking though whatever size they are.


----------



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

whoa









I'm loving the stand and tank they look awesome









great to see some monsters in such good shape . I like the subtle aquascape you have there as it gives those bad boys some room to move but doesnt look completely bare!

p.s :welcome:

TheSaint


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

Welcome to the forum.. very nice setup you have.


----------



## Esoteric (Jul 7, 2004)

very nice, def some good size


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Damn! Those fockers are Huge!


----------



## Kebabman (Nov 18, 2004)

Thanx for the warm welcome and the great reply's to me and to my fish!!
Glad you all like and like i said there'll be more pics comin soon as they grow!!
Oh and in 2 weeks i'll be getting 4 x6" Caribe's!!


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Nice P's, Tank, Stand...everything!









BTW- You've got PM!


----------



## Kebabman (Nov 18, 2004)

Here's a close up of the biggest Tern, like you lot have said i think he might be a bit bigger than 7"









View attachment 51115


----------



## sharpteeth (Feb 14, 2004)

mean looking fish!


----------



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

beautiful fish man!


----------

